# Motorsport Mustang



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Up comming build.

Gonna try and do a paint job so good it would look like decals.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I recognize that body - I have two of those kits. I'll be looking forward to seeing how the painting goes.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

scottnkat said:


> I recognize that body - I have two of those kits. I'll be looking forward to seeing how the painting goes.


Thanks. It may take a while. My basement it to cold to paint in winter so I have to paint in work.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Can't wait to see how this one turns out


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Thundercat what make mustang body is that ,looks real cool =dom


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Very interesting... looking forward to watching this build!


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

That is going to be one bad ass Mustang.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Dom. It's a IMSA Racer. Turbocharged 4-cylinder 1.7 litre engine and speeds up to 185 mph.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh man, my mouth is watering to see this one finished!!!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

69Stang said:


> Oh man, my mouth is watering to see this one finished!!!


Ward, how are you? Now that I've transitioned over the model side of things I hardly ever hear from all the diecast people!


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Once I do the black around the windows and the inside of the body it should be looking pretty good. All overspray will be covered in black.


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Awesome job! Can't wait to see this finished.

I have the Revell #4 JPS Mustang that won the 1990 Phoenix Grand Prix sitting around waiting to be built (like so many others is have). Yours may have just given me some incentive to get started.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks. Cant wait to see your Mustang when you start building. 

On this cool build I used thin strips of electrical tape to get the curves in the paint. Because electrical tape has flex I only had to use one strip per panal for the curve. Then I used blue painters tape to cover the rest of body.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

That 'Stang is really coming along since I saw it Saturday, John. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:
(I'm gonna have to try that electrical tape trick some time - maybe on my "Cannonball" Fury wagon.)


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Jim. 
Next time we get together I hope the weather is warmer. This way I can show you how to use the electrical tape with a smooth paint job. I've seen your paint jobs and they look great, But this is a cool trick.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

DOM-19 said:


> Thundercat what make mustang body is that ,looks real cool =dom


DOM.....I Know Thundercat said it was an IMSA Racer,, But the body-style is based on the '79-'88 Mustang (Fox-body) Hatch-back......
My wife Has an '85 Year model Mustang Hatch-back that I'm hoping to Re-store....It was the first car that she ever bought and We put in storage (My Garage) when we bought the Mini-van,Because of the kid's.......Mini-van was easier to get Car-seat's in and out of.......

MOE.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I would like to see some pics of that Moe.

The box the kit came in doesn't say the year, but the kit came out in 92.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

T.C........Right now it's covered up with a tarp, with so much Crap piled on and around it....It would take me a year to Dig it out......:lol:.....I do have a photo or two of it some where though...I took of it a couple of year's back, when I/ We decided to put it in the Garage..... I'll see if I can dig them up For you.....Got to give you fare warning though,,,It sat parked in the back yard for a few year's and, It wasn't in showroom condition when they were taken...Was going to use them as,before and after shot's, when it was re-stored.....

It's just a plain LX Hatch-back Mustang....2.3 liter with a single barel carb,, Auto Tran's,, Orangeish Red paint,(can't remember the factory color name),With Wire Rim looking Hubcap's.....It didn't have much git up and go power to it,, But with that single barel...It was Awesome on Gas Mileage.....Really been thinking about digging it out of the Garage, Just for that aspect alone..........ANYONE Know how to Buy stock in Gasoline ????


MOE.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I know the exact car your talking about. I guess you cant get in the drivers side door for the factory color code. My Cougar is DD for Molca Froft.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

She's comming along. Another 2 weeks should do it.

Fhotobucket keeps showing error when I try to upload this pic.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

No problem on my end.. T.C.,.......Pic look's Great here, Decal's and Blue Rim's are a nice touch....

MOE.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks. The Dark Matallic Blue, Red and Sublime green are paint. I had a small painting error on the other side that I have to fix. Then I want to stripe the spoiler and put that on. Also paint the inside. 
The error is on the front drivers side quarter panel, so I cant put the decals on the front until I fix it.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

s.moe said:


> It's just a plain LX Hatch-back Mustang....2.3 liter with a single barel carb,, Auto Tran's,, Orangeish Red paint,(can't remember the factory color name),With Wire Rim looking Hubcap's.....It didn't have much git up and go power to it,, But with that single barel...It was Awesome on Gas Mileage.....Really been thinking about digging it out of the Garage, Just for that aspect alone..........ANYONE Know how to Buy stock in Gasoline ????
> 
> 
> MOE.


That's the kind of car you don't time 0-60 with a stopwatch - you use a calendar! I think my old '76 Pacer (one-barrel 232 inline-6, 3-on-the-tree) would probably have outran it 0-60 and in the 1/4 mile. The Mustang is a couple of hundred pounds heavier. The Pacer did 0-60 in an honest 18 seconds, and the quarter was roughly 23 seconds. It's embarassing being out-accelerated at a stoplight by a Chevette!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

ROTF,,,LMAO......A Calender....Whew....Jim, Ya hit the nail on the head there, my Friend..... And It was definitely a Flat-Land car as well.....We took a trip to the Mountain's in it, AND I swear,,,Going up hill,,, The big Semi-truck's were passing us in the Truck lanes....And we were in the fast lanes.......Heck....Fred Flintstone could have beat us to the top, in his car.....And that's with out Barney's help......:lol:.........I was never so glad to get back to Gentle Rolling Hill's and flat-land in my life.......

MOE.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Your Mustang would probably still be faster than the 150,000+ mile '71 Vega Panel Express I had as a company car in the early 80's. Like your 'Stang, it had a 2.3L inline-4 with an automatic, but the Vega had a worn-out Powerglide. That trans had the nickname "Slip 'n' Slide" for a very good reason! The car had roughly half a ton of stuff in the back that I needed for my work, in addition to roughly 250 lbs worth of me... and it had a GVWR of only 600 lbs! I may be a Chevy guy, but the 1980 Pinto wagon that replaced that dog of a Vega was head and shoulders above the Vega in every respect. Mileage: Pinto-18mpg, Vega-12mpg. Oil consumption: Pinto: 1 qt every 1,200 miles, Vega-1 or 2 qts evrry DAY! 0-60 Acceleration (Seat-of-the-pants, not timed): Pinto:18 secs, Vega:30+ secs. SCARY slow!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah,,, I'm not raging on it at all...Really,, It was great on gas and only used a half quart of oil Between changes of about 3,500 to 4,000 miles.......Just no POWER....:lol:

Sorry T.C......I didn't mean to Ramble on and High-jack your thread......Just got caught up in Memories, Is all........

MOE.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

s.moe said:


> Sorry T.C......I didn't mean to Ramble on and High-jack your thread......Just got caught up in Memories, Is all........
> 
> MOE.


Hey, John's my buddy. He doesn't mind that we did completely hijack hs thread!:tongue:


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Hay guys. Did any of you ever check out Southern Motorsport Hobbies?


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

thundercat said:


> Hay guys. Did any of you ever check out Southern Motorsport Hobbies?


I have and I've done business with them in the past as well. Great place!

Mo


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

There's a guy (Maxicoop) I met on Motortopia that I brought here. He said he spent an hour on that site and didn't get through half of what they had. That site is amazing.

Another guy on Motortopia (one of CorvairJim's friends) turned me on to the site years ago. That's how I knew where to find Goodyear tire decals. 

I ordered a page of yellow for 4 builds.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Well John, I got your P.M., but it looks like I got it too late. You already have it taken care of. Good deal.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

What was that buddy.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Done!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

John, this is probably your best one yet. You've done yourself proud, buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks. That was one really hard paint job. Thank god for electrical tape. Gotta go challange Maxicoop now. I'll find something good he has.


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

That is looking really great


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Great paint job what did you use product name & enamel or lacquer??==dom=


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Great Job!
I love any of those stangs or capri's. I learned how to drive a stick in a 1976 capri imported from germany which later turned into my scca car.
It's hard to believe Kevin Cogan drove such a nice machine. He's the only guy in history to crash from the pole in the Indy 500... before the race actually started.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't remember that car of Kevin's but then, I didn't get to watch alot of SCCA stuff back then, only had Amish cable back at that time. Kevin will always be remembered for crashing out in the '82 500 just before the green flag when he veered over into A.J., hit the wall and then veered over in front of Andretti. Foyt and Andretti were livid! I still say that Mears, the pole sitter, brought them down too slow. Also, if Mario had been back with his other row two starters, he wouldn't have been caught up in it probably. Here is some video from that weird start: 




Not trying to bust your chops, Cameraboy5 but the only pole sitter I ever remember crashing before the start was Roberto Guerrero in 92, seen here:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Great job on that, man. The colors in the engine compartment really go well with the colors on the body.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Excellent job there TC


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Watching those two videos reminds me of a NASCAR race several years ago. It was early in Dale Jr's career, maybe even his first career pole when, coming down to take the green flag, Mark Martin (outside front row) suddenly veered to the left and into Jr., wiping out both his #6 Roush Valvoline Ford and Earnhardt's #8 DEI Budweiser Monte Carlo. Martin explained that the steering wheel suddenly yanked itself out of his hands, cranking itself all the way to the left. :freak: Jack Roush came up with some excuse about the power steering pump failing, but I found that a bit far-fetched.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

CorvairJim said:


> Watching those two videos reminds me of a NASCAR race several years ago. It was early in Dale Jr's career, maybe even his first career pole when, coming down to take the green flag, Mark Martin (outside front row) suddenly veered to the left and into Jr., wiping out both his #6 Roush Valvoline Ford and Earnhardt's #8 DEI Budweiser Monte Carlo. Martin explained that the steering wheel suddenly yanked itself out of his hands, cranking itself all the way to the left. :freak: Jack Roush came up with some excuse about the power steering pump failing, but I found that a bit far-fetched.


Jack, himself, is a little far fetched in my humble opinion! I remember one race, his cars were running one, two, three in the closing laps. One of the cars broke but he STILL finished one, two. In Victory Lane, the first thing he talked about was, not the driver, not the crew, not the guys in the shop, not the sponsor but rather, how much of a disadvantage Ford was at. I couldn't believe it. I thought to myself, "if Ford is that bad, try a Shivvy next week."


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

T.C.,,,,Great job on your build....I really like the way it turned out....Really nice pic's of it too....Thank's for showing it for us......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Jack, himself, is a little far fetched in my humble opinion! I remember one race, his cars were running one, two, three in the closing laps. One of the cars broke but he STILL finished one, two. In Victory Lane, the first thing he talked about was, not the driver, not the crew, not the guys in the shop, not the sponsor but rather, how much of a disadvantage Ford was at. I couldn't believe it. I thought to myself, "if Ford is that bad, try a Shivvy next week."


I remember when GM debuted the Monte Carlo SS Aerocoupe and Pontiac 2+2 bodies in 1986. Roush hit the ceiling, complaining about these bodies that had an unfair advantage aerodynamically. This is when the only car on the track with any aerodynamic advantage was the Ford Thunderbird that his teams were running (although the Buick LeSabre and Olds 88 bodies used by those teams starting in 1986 were sleeker than the existing Chevy and Pontiac bodies. Those were another deviation from NASCAR rules up to that point, mandating that all cars be based on "American-made, REAR WHEEL DRIVE coupes, 2-door hardtops, or 2-door sedans". Believe it or not, the AMERICAN-MADE 2-DOOR provision is still in the official rules, not that it's been enforced for a couple of decades!). The Monte Carlo and Grand Prixs at the time were about as aerodynamic as bricks, so Chevrolet and Pontiac divisions did what they could within the rules to level the playing field. They both built at least the minimum number of production cars (500 at the time) for them to qualify as being truly "Production Cars" and not just "Specials" to get an edge on the Fords. In 1986, the rules stated that cars in the Winston Cup and Busch Grand National Series had to have 100% stock bodywork, with the exceptipn of 1) sealing off door gaps and, 2) flat floor panels. Roush bitched and moaned so much that NASCAR granted him and the other Ford teams flat body sides from the widest point of the car downwards. That was the first deviation from stock bodies (other than what I mentioned above) in the history of the sport. We all know where it's gone from there. Today, there isn't a single body panel on the cars in either series that comes from the factory on a production car. Not a one. The front and rear caps must bear factory part numbers and be sourced from the respective manufacturers, but they aren't even close to what you'll find on any production car.


----------

